# Suche jemanden der mich wirbt :)



## Naicul (12. August 2014)

Suche jemanden der mich werben möchte. 

Voraussetzungen: 
Serverwahl: Blackmoore, Mal'Ganis, Aegwynn (Allianz)
 Blackmoore, Blackrock, Eredar, Frostwolf (Horde)
Onlinezeiten: ziemlich egal
Charaktere: min. 2 (lieber mehr) - Paladin, Priester, Druide, Krieger 
Startequip: min. 100G, 4x16er Taschen, manche Mounts/Reiten
Key: wäre mir lieber wenn der gezahlt wird, falls alles passt zahle ich ihn auch gerne


Zu mir:
22 Jahre alt 
Student 
habe Erfahrung seit Classic - aber viele Pausen 



PS: Auch andere Server würden klappen, falls man mich damit beeindrucken kann


----------



## Dewey (12. August 2014)

Moin,

wenn Du möchtest, könnte ich Dich auf Blackrock werben. 

Voraussetzung: Du bezahlst Deine Keys. 

Ich bezahle Dir dafür: Taschen, 2k Gold pro Char Startkapital, ein Alchi oder Inschriftenkunde Paket könnte ich auch noch springen lassen.  

1-2 Chars würde ich mit Dir bis 85 spielen, dann weiter auf 90 ziehen, wenn Dir das passt. Einen weiteren Char würde ich dann noch gerne bis 60 spielen, damit ich diesen per WoD Boost auf 90 bringen kann. 

Wir würden im Moment mit mehreren Leuten leveln, da auch Freunde von mir wieder angefangen haben, wir sind alle so mitte 20 rum. 

Wenn Du darauf Bock hast, hau mich doch einfach mal per PN an 

Achso, den dritten Char, welchen ich Booste, würde ich dann durch einen DK beim leveln ersetzen, wenn das für Dich noch in Frage kommt dann


----------

